# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Профиль пользователя

## Наталья А.

Раньше (на старом форуме) можно было редактировать свой профиль, но и видеть, что получилось - что видят другие. Здесь можно видеть только процесс редактирования его, но не результат - в обычном виде?
(не нашла, куда поставить этот вопрос)

Когда входишь в подтемы, то вся структура "плывёт"? Нет чётких очертаний, границ и проч. - как на общем виде, пока не зайдёшь в подтемы?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ничего не понял.

----------


## Наталья А.

Ладно, проехали пока... :-)
И здесь нет функции "сделать своё пребывание на форуме невидимым"? :-)

----------


## Наталья А.

Когда просто заходишь на общий форум - то есть какая-то структура, видно, что это отдельные темы.
А когда зайдёшь, например, в Гостевую - то всё в кучу, просто по строкам, без блоков...

----------


## Наталья А.

> И здесь нет функции "сделать своё пребывание на форуме невидимым"? :-)


Кабинет --- Мои настройки --- Моя учётная запись --- Основные настройки

----------


## Наталья А.

А я поняла. )))

свой профиль, но и видеть, что получилось - что видят другие. 
Это - в Мой профиль.

Здесь можно видеть только процесс редактирования его, но не результат - в обычном виде?
А это - в Кабинет.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Когда просто заходишь на общий форум - то есть какая-то структура, видно, что это отдельные темы.
> А когда зайдёшь, например, в Гостевую - то всё в кучу, просто по строкам, без блоков...


Так вроде и на старом форуме так было. Разве нет?

----------


## Наталья А.

> Так вроде и на старом форуме так было. Разве нет?


 Нет, конечно.
Возможно, мне нужно что-то подкрутить в личных настройках?.. Чтобы нормально отображалось.
Вообще в подразделах не идёт разделение на темы - блоками, полосками и проч. Просто сплошной текст - на общем фоне буквы и всё. И не видно, какая тема обновилась, где уже прочитано тобой, а где ещё нет. И новые темы не поднимаются вверх, в которых что-то писали?
Или это ещё недоработано?..
Общий вид форума - нормально. Такой вид должен быть и внутри разделов?

Здесь в Поиске людей не найти по имени? Пробовала - не получилось. Поиск - только для тем?

----------


## Kamini dasi

скажите, а где список всех пользователей? не могу найти.

Upd. нашла._ сообщество - пользователи_

----------


## Наталья А.

> Возможно, мне нужно что-то подкрутить в личных настройках?.. Чтобы нормально отображалось.
> Вообще в подразделах не идёт разделение на темы - блоками, полосками и проч. Просто сплошной текст - на общем фоне буквы и всё.


Говорят, это потому, что у меня браузер "глючит" и интернет медленный, поэтому не может страницу полностью загрузить. :-( А везде в интернете нет никаких проблем, ни на каких сайтах-форумах. 
Это безнадёжно? Так и не смогу видеть в нормальном виде? ((

Кстати, можно ли смайлики вставлять в сообщения или ещё нет такой возможности?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Говорят, это потому, что у меня браузер "глючит" и интернет медленный, поэтому не может страницу полностью загрузить. :-( А везде в интернете нет никаких проблем, ни на каких сайтах-форумах. 
> Это безнадёжно? Так и не смогу видеть в нормальном виде? ((
> 
> Кстати, можно ли смайлики вставлять в сообщения или ещё нет такой возможности?


Это не безнадежно, но нерешаемо - это глюк и он проходит сам.

Смайлы есть в форме нормального ответа - а из быстрого почему-то они не появляются  :smilies:   :mig:   :sed:

----------


## Наталья А.

А нормальный ответ - это который слева "+Ответить в теме" или который справа "стрелка влево и Ответ"?

И почему, когда наводишь курсор на иконки-значки, там ничего не написано - что эти значки значат? Или это опять только у меня?
Кстати, все видят форум по-нормальному, и только я - нет? ((

Опс. Оperа не отображала нормально. Firefox смогла. Значит, этот форум ещё и не каждый браузер возьмёт...

А ещё я поставила в свой профиль ссылку на свою страницу на Фейсбуке (в графе "Ваш сайт"), но она почему-то не отображается в профиле.

Какой здесь лимит времени редактирования сообщений? Или пока не поставили?

----------


## Kamini dasi

> Какой здесь лимит времени редактирования сообщений? Или пока не поставили?




вот зачем Вы об этом напомнили biggrin1 теперь поставят... cray

----------


## Наталья А.

Ай, всё равно поставят. А так хоть пока можно высказаться: кто сколько хочет, кто за сколько минут-секунд... )))

----------


## Darshana

> Опс. Оperа не отображала нормально. Firefox смогла.


А у меня Опера 11 версии корректно работает. Может Вам стоит обновить браузер?

----------


## Наталья А.

> А у меня Опера 11 версии корректно работает. Может Вам стоит обновить браузер?


Он у меня уже обновлён дальше некуда. (( И тоже 11.

А можно как-то цитировать, чтобы было со смайликами?
Когда нажимаю справа "Ответить с цитированием", то получается без них.
О, "Ответ" получается со всеми прибамбасами. Только он у меня лишь с пятой попытки открывается.
И так и не могу найти, есть ли там значок "quote" - чтобы самому выделять цитаты...

----------


## Darshana

> Он у меня уже обновлён дальше некуда. (( И тоже 11.
> 
> А можно как-то цитировать, чтобы было со смайликами?
> Когда нажимаю справа "Ответить с цитированием", то получается без них.


После _ответить с цитированием_ еще нужно нажать _расширенный режим_ и тогда появятся и смайлики и предпросмотр.

----------


## Наталья А.

Когда Вы наводите курсор на значки, то появляются надписи, что каждый из них означает? Хотя бы на английском...
У меня нет, поэтому тыкаешься, как слепой котёнок. ))
Я к тому, что даже не знаю, куда нажимать, где этот "расширенный режим".
Будем методом проб и ошибок. )) 

Надеюсь, кому-то эта тема тоже поможет. Или все сразу во всём разобрались? ))

----------


## Darshana

> Когда Вы наводите курсор на значки, то появляются надписи, что каждый из них означает? Хотя бы на английском...
> У меня нет, поэтому тыкаешься, как слепой котёнок. ))
> Я к тому, что даже не знаю, куда нажимать, где этот "расширенный режим".


Вот здесь справа внизу под формой быстрого ответа.

----------


## Наталья А.

А теперь темы, в которых что-то написали в последних, не поднимаются наверх? Или это тоже нужно в своих личных настройках менять?

----------


## Наталья А.

А что вот это значит?
Url домашней страницы:
Если вы хотите, чтобы пользователи сайта посещали ваш сайт, введите его адрес.

Это в: Кабинет -- Мои настройки -- Мой профиль -- Редактировать данные

Туда можно ставить данные другого сайта, например, соц.сети?
Я ставлю, но оно в профиле не отображается.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Кабинет --- Мои настройки --- Моя учётная запись --- Основные настройки


Тут хоть и есть такие настройки:
Основные настройки: 
Конфиденциальность
Невидимый режим:
 Невидимый режим включен
 Невидимый режим выключен

Но если даже ты включил невидимый режим, то всё равно тебя же видно?

----------


## Наталья А.

> А что вот это значит?
> Url домашней страницы:
> Если вы хотите, чтобы пользователи сайта посещали ваш сайт, введите его адрес.
> Это в: Кабинет -- Мои настройки -- Мой профиль -- Редактировать данные
> Туда можно ставить данные другого сайта, например, соц.сети?
> Я ставлю, но оно в профиле не отображается.


Кажется, это отображается в "Домашняя страничка" в профиле, под фото.
Короче, готовьтесь, что те, кому за 40, могут много чего не найти даже у себя в профиле, а не то что у других. )))

----------


## Наталья А.

Когда нажимаешь "Ответить с цитированием", то отображается лишь последняя цитата.
И не сделать, как раньше было - чтобы все предыдущие цитаты отображались, а ты уже сам выбирал, какие оставить?

----------


## Наталья А.

Тут личные сообщения можно удалять только всем скопом (когда объём переполнится), а не выборочно (как раньше)?

----------


## Darshana

> Тут личные сообщения можно удалять только всем скопом (когда объём переполнится), а не выборочно (как раньше)?


Здесь тоже выборочное удаление. Справа от наименовния сообщения есть квадратик. В нем нужно поставить глочку, потом ниже всех сообщений справа нажимаете кнопку *выбранные сообщения* и там выбираете удалить.

----------


## Наталья А.

На старом форуме, когда отправляешь ответ на личное сообщение, можно было менять название сообщения (чтобы не запутаться, о чём это, и чтобы не было 10 сообщений, которые называются одинаково).
А здесь нельзя так?

----------


## Kamini dasi

что это за строчка под аватарой - вес репутации? как она меняется, от чего зависит и на что влияет?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пока я пишу сообщение, доступ на форум у меня отключается.
Будьте добры, это настраивается в профиле,  или это общая настройка форума?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пока я пишу сообщение, доступ на форум у меня отключается.
> Будьте добры, это настраивается в профиле,  или это общая настройка форума?


Это ошибка на форуме. Разбираемся.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Пока я пишу сообщение, доступ на форум у меня отключается.
> Будьте добры, это настраивается в профиле,  или это общая настройка форума?


У меня перестало отключаться, когда после очередного отключения и предложения ввести логин, я поставил галочку "Запомнить меня".

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Как сделать, чтобы веб-адрес в подписи был ссылкой?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как сделать, чтобы веб-адрес в подписи был ссылкой?


Никак. У нас ссылки на внешние сайты блокируются. Чтобы рейтинг кришна.ру в поисковиках не снижался.

----------


## MarkK

> Он у меня уже обновлён дальше некуда. (( И тоже 11.


У меня та же песня, пришлось дополнительно поставить Mozilla Firefox, только для участия в этом форуме

----------

